# In The Mail Today



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

a vintage SM300....I will be the 3:d owner ...she has been lying in a drawer most of her life...pretty good condition, ehh?!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

very cool......


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

OMG, I am in love. Where, how, when???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great find unk:


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

that's really nice, good one.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice find


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

inspired i am! h34r:


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Stunning condition!

:wub:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Great catch & in great condition .. congrats. Just love those SM300's ..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:swoon: you lucky, lucky, b*******


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Superb, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

thank you all!...heres another with the bracelet...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

:tongue2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Just Stunning. An absolute beauty.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

What a great find, not worn out and not "refurbished" cracking watch!

Treat it to a nice service


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow.

That's sweet. Amazing condition.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree. What a beauty. If you ever get tired of it and would like to change it into a hundred quid just get in touch. :lol:

Rob


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Result for sure Salmonia. 

BTW Looks good on the NATO :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's a _very_ nice looking watch! :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations - there is something about these that is so appealing :thumbup:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I think the Seamaster 300 is one of the nicest dive watches there is...end of story! Nice to see a date version. Here's a picture of mine...unfortunetely i sold it a few years ago...why do we do these things!


----------

